# Ebay figure find - Cowboy Bebop



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently picked these up on Ebay, soft vinyl figurines from the Anime series Cowboy Bebop, there even close to 1/20 scale 
Spike, Faye and Ein









Faye Valentine









Spike Speigal









No its not Juergens Hamster, its Ein, a Welsh Corgy Data Dog thats smarter than most of the shows characters










This set even comes with a terrific vinyl Swordfish at 1/72 scale










Comes with retractable landing gear, even has folding wings, amazing what they are doing in vinyl these days.











Adding this one, ChimChim from Speed Racer, came with a 1/18 Mach 5









Even though Spike and Faye are just a tad tall for 1/20, I think I'll find appropriate place for them on the layout.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, 

I am envious of your find, I have the entire video series of the show. Just watch out, don't play cards with Faye, you can't win . Ha Ha. Inside joke of the series , Faye was a card shark , and very good with a gun . Plays late at night on Cartoon Network's AdultSwim periodically . 

Charles M


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting Corgi figure, but does not quite make it...I think it is the facial structure. 

The idea of it being smart is a bit odd too, being on Corgi #4 currently, most cats can outwit them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In the series Ein is a geneticly enhanced "data dog" although its never explained what he was he was said to be worth millions and could if found bring down a major corporation for illegal experiments, of course our heros never learn of this and think he's just a mutt! Only the character Edward, whos a genius computer hacker, realized Ein is at least as smart as a human, maybe smarter, but simply accepts Ein the way he is. In fact Ein is often the one who figures things out before the rest of the characters and has been instumental in solving the resolving a couple of episodes. Ein of course is One in German, as in experiment #1, or DataDog#1. If you've never seen the series its definetly worth checking out, film noir sci fi, good stuff.


----------

